# مهندس ميكاترونكس جديد



## أبو حيدر الروحاني (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، 

أنا متخرج بشهادة بكالريوس في هندسة الميكارتونكس و الروبوتات من بريطانيا. 

للأسف أنا لم أعمل في هذا المجال الذي أحبه جداً و لكن أحببت أن افيدكم و استفيد منكم إن شاء الله.


----------



## محمد زيدات (28 مايو 2009)

الله محييك
نحن بانتظارك


----------



## eng fady (28 مايو 2009)

الله يحييك اخي الكريم 


وان شاء الله الفائدة تعم على الجميع في هاي المنتدي بالنفع


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (30 مايو 2009)

أنا بعد سنه...ومرحبا بك معنا


----------



## م.زواهر (30 مايو 2009)

مرحبا بك آملين أن تستفيد وتفيد 
مع تمنياتي للك بالتوفيق
وحياة عملية موفقة


----------



## omar jimiy (6 يونيو 2009)

هو حضرتك مش بتشتغل عشان حضرتك مش لائي شغل؟؟ اصل انا في سنه اولى هندسة الجامعة الألمانية بالقاهره و المفروض اني هتخصص السنه اللي جيه ان شاء الله و انا عاوز اتخصص ميكاترونكس ان شاء الله بس مش عارف بقى اذا كان مجالات العمل بتعتها حلوة و لا لأ؟ و مش عارف اذا كانت مطلوبه و لا لأ؟يا ريت حضرتك تنصحني ..شكرا


----------



## riadh_10 (8 يونيو 2009)

أهلاً بك
لوسمحت ممكن تمدني بالمواد التي دراستها فالسنة الثانية؟
مع الشكر


----------

